# dark circles under eyes



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

max has hay fever and now has dark circles under his eyes. it makes him look like his face is always dirty. would using something like that angel eyes help? he is a light colored fawn. thanks for any help. kim


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

The tear stains you are talking about are usually allergy related caused either by diet or the environment.

Angel eyes will help with tear stains so long as you can get the allergen causing the allergy under control as well.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

the vet is treating him for seasonal allergies withmeds. they have helped him alot. we also limit his exposure to outside allergins. by the end of the day he looks like a racoon with the dark circles. thanks for replying. kim


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

Emma had dark circles too and i researched a bit and found red food dye in treats and what not can be a cause of it. I also found that when i stopped feeding Royal Canin and switched to Orijen her tear stains have disappeared


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

honeebee said:


> the vet is treating him for seasonal allergies withmeds. they have helped him alot. we also limit his exposure to outside allergins. by the end of the day he looks like a racoon with the dark circles. thanks for replying. kim


Usually vets don't start medically treating dogs right away for allergies - usually it starts off with a diet change as that is where many dogs have allergy issues.

What food is he being fed?

The reason I ask is many foods contain fillers, grains, dyes and additives that are known allergy causing ingredients. Also dogs don't just have one allergy - they will usually exhibit symptoms in several ways so what the vet may think is seasonal is actually something more.

Basically what I am trying to say is that if your dog is showing signs of outdoor allergies - there is more to it than just that as dogs are not normally allergic to the outdoors. Obviously your little guy's immune system is under attack and the first place I would look would be diet.

Any medication the vet would be giving you would help but it won't solve the underlying condition.

If the underlying condition is not fixed, then any product you use to eliminate the tear stains won't work.


----------

